# Hurricane Matthew



## roscoe54 (Oct 7, 2016)

Good Lord blessed my family. Praying for those affected by this storm.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 7, 2016)

"When peace like a river attendeth my way, when sorrows like sea billows roll...
Whatever my lot, Thou hast taught me to say 'It is well, It is well with my soul'..."

This life is not all there is for God's people.
We have an eternity of endless peace and joy awaiting.

Hold fast your faith without wavering.
Look not to the right hand, nor to the left. But straight ahead in the face of Jesus our Saviour and Redeemer.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 7, 2016)

roscoe54 said:


> Good Lord blessed my family. Praying for those affected by this storm.



Thankful.  Praying for all that have been and are still to be affected by this storm.


----------

